# tibar



## Azzurra

... Otra pregunta... (preparaos que tengo muuuchas... )

"I recordo que, inexplicablement, malgrat la meva desvergonyida joventut i el meu cor _tibant _d'amor, en aquell moment vaig pensar..."

_Tibant_, ¿en el sentido de "mi corazón _hinchado _de amor"?


----------



## Lurrezko

Azzurra said:


> ... Otra pregunta... (preparaos que tengo muuuchas... )
> 
> "I recordo que, inexplicablement, malgrat la meva desvergonyida joventut i el meu cor _tibant _d'amor, en aquell moment vaig pensar..."
> 
> _Tibant_, ¿en el sentido de "mi corazón _hinchado _de amor"?



Sí, que està tan inflat que està a punt de trencar-se, d'esclatar.


----------



## Azzurra

Explicación perfecta  Duda aclarada 
Mil gracias


----------



## paparreta

Més que "hinchado" jo diria "henchido".


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias paparreta  
Teniendo en cuenta los significados que me comentaís creo haber encontrado la traducción al italiano más adecuada (creo... )
Gracias a los dos


----------



## paparreta

Si era per a traduir a l'italià, crec que el més proper és "teso".


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> ... Otra pregunta... (preparaos que tengo muuuchas... )
> 
> "I recordo que, inexplicablement, malgrat la meva desvergonyida joventut i el meu cor _tibant _d'amor, en aquell moment vaig pensar..."
> 
> _Tibant_, ¿en el sentido de "mi corazón _hinchado _de amor"?



"Tibar" és "estirar", no "inflar" ("inchar" en castellà).
Sí, en italià la traducció literal seria "teso", però amb el cor no "funciona".
És més en el sentit d'"inquieto".


----------



## paparreta

Tibar en un sentit literal, sí, evidentment és estirar. Però aquí es diu en un sentit figurat que jo (i crec que els altres) entenc com a "tenir la pell tesa degut a que no hi cap res més dins". Talment una pilota que, després d'inflada al màxim, presenta una superfície tibant o tesa o estirada.


----------



## ursu-lab

paparreta said:


> Tibar en un sentit literal, sí, evidentment és estirar. Però aquí es diu en un sentit figurat que jo (i crec que els altres) entenc com a "tenir la pell tesa degut a que no hi cap res més dins". Talment una pilota que, després d'inflada al màxim, presenta una superfície tibant o tesa o estirada.


D'acord, de tota manera en italià "teso" es refereix més bé a la tensió de l'estrès o del sofriment, no a la plenitud i al goig de l'amor.
Una altra possibilitat:

cuore *traboccante *d'amore.

És a dir, un cor "ple a vessar" d'amor.


----------



## Azzurra

He puesto precisamente *cuore traboccante d'amore *en mi versión, éste es el sentido figurado (también podría decirse *ricolmo*/*gonfio*/*che scoppia d'amo**re*, etc.) Es como una frase hecha, digamos...


----------

